# Pricing per push



## bushman211 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have some questions on pricing for I have been a sub and worked hourly, My wife has a cleaning business and we have decieded to plow by contract I have 2 bars fairly small and an apartment complex small also but snow has one way out. I have a newer case skidsteer and f250 w 7.5 ft plow These are my first 3 bids on my own for plowing and hope on some help for i donot want to be to high and not to low. Thank you in advance for any advice


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

bushman211;1371656 said:


> I have some questions on pricing for I have been a sub and worked hourly, My wife has a cleaning business and we have decieded to plow by contract I have 2 bars fairly small and an apartment complex small also but snow has one way out. I have a newer case skidsteer and f250 w 7.5 ft plow These are my first 3 bids on my own for plowing and hope on some help for i donot want to be to high and not to low. Thank you in advance for any advice


So are you doing per push or per year?


----------



## bushman211 (Dec 7, 2011)

We are wanting to price per push


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

Theres often a lot of confusion amongst people that think pricing per push means 2-3.99 4-5.99 etc. Thats event pricing. 

Per push means just what it states. Each time you push, you charge this amount. So if there 2" of snow or 10" of snow its the same price, which I should tell you a lot of people will put in a clause that states anything over 8" or 10" or something will be billed hourly. 

But you figure what your average storm will bring, say its 3" Well you figure for a 3" storm it will take you 2.5hours for the apt complex to clear with the skid, and you charge $90/hr for it. Well per push youd charge $225. You make out on it if your only pushing an inch or 2, and you loose a little when your pushing more, usually it will even out.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

K


bristolturf;1371948 said:


> Theres often a lot of confusion amongst people that think pricing per push means 2-3.99 4-5.99 etc. Thats event pricing.


And silly old me was sittin here thinking that per event meant per event and per push meant per push.

Why can't 1-3, 3-6, etc be per push?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I do per event My setup is 1-4'' flat rate price and every 2'' over 4'' add $$


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Longae29;1372079 said:


> K
> 
> And silly old me was sittin here thinking that per event meant per event and per push meant per push.
> 
> Why can't 1-3, 3-6, etc be per push?


 Longae29 I'm kind of glad I'm not the only one that looked at his post that was confused.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Longae29;1372079 said:


> K
> 
> And silly old me was sittin here thinking that per event meant per event and per push meant per push.
> 
> Why can't 1-3, 3-6, etc be per push?


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

bristolturf;1371948 said:


> Each time you push, you charge this amount. So if there 2" of snow or 10" of snow its the same price,.


Not a chance on anything of any size..........


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

i agree with you all and the way i said it was somewhat confusing.

Ive ran into contractors as well as if you look on SIMA's website per push and per event are different.

Per push/per visit is a fixed rate that you will charge anytime you plow the snow there. So you charge them $150 when you plow whether there is 2" or 6" on site when you show up, mind you most people will plow it 2 or 3 times if there is 6" of snow, but sometiems you cant get there in time.

sima states that per event means the storm will cost you xxx if there is 2-3.99 inches on the ground or xxx if its this amount, however much it takes to push it. Most people though do a hybrid of that. If they show up to push and theres 5 inches on the ground its that amount, and they come back 2 hours later and theres another 2" they charge that rate again. No way is the right/wrong way


----------



## snobama (Nov 19, 2008)

eleventeen


----------



## DuraBird02 (Oct 26, 2011)

snobama;1373666 said:


> eleventeen


Yes, exactly. Niner


----------

